# Pheonix connector to RCA



## to6cess (Mar 29, 2016)

I have read the article on “How to Solder: An Illustrated DIY Guide to Making Your Own Cable.” 
I have Canare L-4E6S (4 conductor core) cable. I would like to make my own cable with RCA and Phoenix connector. I want to follow the “best noise reduction” method. According to manual Crown DSI 1000 Amp. Balanced line. The phoenix connector goes to Crown Amp. illustration are positive (+), shield (s), and negative (-). Or for Unbalanced, the shield (s) and negative (-) are jump in phoenix connector.

On the RCA connector, should I wrap the shield (s) to the negative (-) or just trim off the 
shielding strands? 

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The two leads normally used for signal (-) should be tied into the shield at one end of the cable, and the shield should be clipped at the other end. IMO, it doesn’t matter which end, but some believe that the shield should be connected at the source end, not the destination end (i.e. the pre amp, not the amp).

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I generally agree that it should make no difference which end has the shield disconnected, except in cases of very long runs or where there is a chassis ground difference, like between two systems. I would generally want the connected shield on the end which is likely to have the best ground integrity. We would occassionally run into this with multi-room installs that connected two systems. My preference for these cases systems was to NOT use disconnected shield cables at all, since when there are ground issues, that long shield becomes an antenna.


----------

